# [ORACLE] Trigger mit Update Statement



## MaxPow3r (25. Juni 2009)

Hi

ich habe eine problem mit einem Trigger
er betrifft 2 tabellen und zwar die erste heisst ausleihe in ihr werden u.a. mahngebuehren für ausleihen erfasst

die 2. tabelle ist einzig für ein frontend (apex) dort werden die gebuehren pro quartal für die verschiedenen standorte aufgelistet

also ungefähr so


```
STANDORT                                           QUARTAL GEBUEHR                
-------------------------------------------------- ------- ---------------------- 
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2008-1                         
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2008-2  10,3                   
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2008-3  38,5                   
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2008-4  7,3                    
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2009-1  14,8                   
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2009-2                         
 Allee der Kosmonauten                             2009-3                         
 Blankenburg                                       2008-1  19,2                   
 Blankenburg                                       2008-2  7,8                    
 Blankenburg                                       2008-3  23,7                   
 Blankenburg                                       2008-4  24,5                   
 Blankenburg                                       2009-1  32,6                   
 Blankenburg                                       2009-2                         
 Blankenburg                                       2009-3       


usw.
```

der trigger soll nun wenn in der tabelle ausleihe neue gebuehren entstehen automatisch die schnittstellentabelle aktualisieren

hier mal der trigger soweit wie ich gekommen bin


```
CREATE OR REPLACE TRIGGER STANDORTGEBUEHREN
AFTER UPDATE OF GEBUEHR ON AUSLEIHE
FOR EACH ROW
  lv_gebuehr ausleihe.gebuehr%type
BEGIN
  SELECT au.gebuehr INTO lv_gebuehr
  FROM ausleihe au
  WHERE :new.gebuehr = gebuehr
  UPDATE apex_standortgebuehren SET gebuehren = lv_gebuehr 
END;
```

Fehlermeldung von oracle

Fehler: ORA-04079: Ungültige Trigger-Angabe

leider komme ich damit nicht weiter

jemand eine idee

Gruß


----------



## dbwizard (26. Juni 2009)

MaxPow3r hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Fehlermeldung von oracle
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Es hilft immer, die SQL Statements jeweils separat zu testen...Es fehlen die ; am Ende der Anweisungen....


----------

